# Quiz Night - Bidi Bondi - Mon 1st Nov 2010



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Quizzers

I guess I'm arranging things for next week so, I hope you all will help make it a successful one, ie. come down, join in, have fun.

Two tables booked under the name of Harry. PM me for contact details.

Let's see if we can maintain our current numero uno status.

See you all there.

Harry


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I will be working. Have fun. 

Please go to the restroom or out to smoke in pairs


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I will be working. Have fun.
> 
> Please go to the restroom or out to smoke in pairs


Advice once given to me when planning to go to Mexico. Who would have thought it would be equally valid in Dubai.

Beware of the ultra competitive quizzers of Dubai.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

What will those folks who weren't there actually be thinking right now?... I'm out this week unfortunately as I'll be in AD. Have fun!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll try and be there so I can contribute my 2 cents worth!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> Hello


Hi Harry! 
It's probably going to be just you and me this week??


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Andrew said he might make it, depending on whether he gets back from abu dhabi on time.

Otherwise, I'm sure we're more than capable of a respectable showing.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> Andrew said he might make it, depending on whether he gets back from abu dhabi on time.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm sure we're more than capable of a respectable showing.


Well if you don't mind making it "three's a crowd" I finally have a Monday night off and wouldn't mind a night out.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry cannot make this week, hope you have fun


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Going to try elsewhere with some work mates. Have fun.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

count my intelligence in


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harry, just realised it's All Saints Day today so will not be able to make it. I'm sorry. 

Mr. Hatstand, I was looking forward to meeting you. Hope you can make it next Monday too so I can finally ask you in person exactly what does your name mean.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Harry, just realised it's All Saints Day today so will not be able to make it. I'm sorry.


so does that mean no one is coming? as everyone has said they cant come


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No, there's you, Harry and Mr. Hatstand. We've done quizzes before with only 3 participants. I leave it up to Harry if he would like to take this forward or cancel it.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

waiting for Harry's decision


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

I was hoping to make it so we could defend last week's title :clap2::clap2: but unfortunately, or fortunately, depending on how you look at it, will be working - gotta take the business when I can get it! 

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

As Mr Barking-Hatstand has a rare night off, it would be a pity to disappoint him.

I would say it's still on and hope there are a couple of late additions.

See you tonight


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> As Mr Barking-Hatstand has a rare night off, it would be a pity to disappoint him.
> 
> I would say it's still on and hope there are a couple of late additions.
> 
> See you tonight


As a newby who has 100% record of not finding the venue, could you let me know the time and place of tonights venue, I know its Bidi Bondi, But where is that? I am hopeful i could find it!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's on the Palm Jumeirah. Shoreline Apartment 3. I think the place is called Al Manhal Beach Club. Their number is 04 427 0515. Hope this helps!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

It's the first exit on the palm, sign-posted Shoreline apartments 1-5. 

There's a Costa Coffee next door.

Good luck


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's on the Palm Jumeirah. Shoreline Apartment 3. I think the place is called Al Manhal Beach Club. Their number is 04 427 0515. Hope this helps!


Thank you Pamela0810, Could you let me know what time? As it says within that old saying, I am that Pencil.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> Thank you Pamela0810, Could you let me know what time? As it says within that old saying, I am that Pencil.


be there at 7:30pm


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

the quiz starts at 8pm.

The table's booked under the name of Harry. There's a person who has a list of names and table numbers so they should be able to direct you to the right place.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

hi guys, anybody keen to tell how to get there using bus or metro ?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure. You could ask at the metro station for the nearest metro station and enquire as to whether there is a shuttle bus service for the palm.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> I'm not entirely sure. You could ask at the metro station for the nearest metro station and enquire as to whether there is a shuttle bus service for the palm.


oh ok looks like that area is not covered by public bus .. 
hope to join you guys next time


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

bloomwood said:


> oh ok looks like that area is not covered by public bus ..
> hope to join you guys next time


but it is covered with taxi's why dont you take one


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bloomwood said:


> oh ok looks like that area is not covered by public bus ..
> hope to join you guys next time


It isn't. Best to get a taxi. Or at the least a taxi from the closest Metro station, which is probably the one after MoE or the first Marina one.
-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i think im going to have to cancel due to work i wont be done until 9pm .. sorry guys


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

bloomwood said:


> oh ok looks like that area is not covered by public bus ..
> hope to join you guys next time


If you want to meet me at Internet City Metro (Gloria Hotel side) at 7.15 i will share the taxi with you, Reply and let me know yes or no.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Hope all still on I think we may be a select but elite band.

See you there
H


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Am pleased to report the Expat Forum flag still flies over the Bidi Bondi!

In a valiant regard action fought by Messers. H. Palmer, T. Bird, and your ever humble servant H. Barking-Hatstand. These few, these happy few, these band of brothers, doggedly held on to retain the Quiz Champion title once again this week. Legendary efforts were made, peices of trivia dredged from the depths of obscurity, to ensure the forums honour was once again upheld.

HUZZAH!!

Yours trivially.
Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wow HBH, u *almost* make me feel like having been there... note the almost since i was there one night and felt like a complete nincompoop since i hardly knew any answers... and erm... didnt even understand some of the questions!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

It was a valiant effort in the face of seemingly insurmountable odds but honour was maintained by the genius of Lord Barking-Hatstand, Sir Thunderbird1, The Rt. Hon. Harry Palmer and Dame Coco-Nutz order of the lacy garter.

Unfortunately as it was a tie for first, Sir Thunderbird1 made the ultimate sacrifice in the noble game of Scissors, paper, stone (rock) and allowed another team to enjoy it's moment in the sun.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm so proud of all of you!!  

Even my son was baffled why I wasn't at the quiz last night.....he now knows Monday night is Mommy's quiz night....too bad I had to work late and only got home at 8:30pm! 

See you next Monday....Harry, are you putting up a thread? We need to hold on to first place!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll put up a thread.

Have to go for the hat trick.

Hopefully, Mr Barking-Hatstand and Thunderbird1 will return as they are incredibly good, I was a passenger.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> If you want to meet me at Internet City Metro (Gloria Hotel side) at 7.15 i will share the taxi with you, Reply and let me know yes or no.


hi Thunderbird1, so nice of you .. i went out that i didn't see your reply, so sorry ..
i guess every quiz night is one good night to spend with u guys


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

hey nice one guys:clap2:

If Harry = Passenger??? then I am not even a ticket

Was there a film picture round?


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> I'll put up a thread.
> 
> Have to go for the hat trick.
> 
> Hopefully, Mr Barking-Hatstand and Thunderbird1 will return as they are incredibly good, I was a passenger.


Too Kind Mon Capitan! In the music round, I was as useful as a chocolate biscuit at a Dubai picnic! Also I must improve on my Rock, Paper and Scissors!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

The picture round was cities, 9 out of 10 right.

Music round was a letdown.

8 out of 8 in one round and 7 out of 8 in double points.

46 points and tied for 1st.

It was a good showing given the fact that it was almost cancelled


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> The picture round was cities, 9 out of 10 right.
> 
> Music round was a letdown.
> 
> ...



Wow! Impressive scores!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------

